# Any luck yet in NE Kansas?



## Shane Goettl (Mar 28, 2018)

specifically around Milford lake are


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Went out yesterday and checked a couple spots, nothing yet. Kinda might be a good thing since we are about to get a hard freeze again. I just hope we dont go straight from Winter to Summer this year.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

I know there was a guy yesterday in Lexington NE found a few earlys along the platte yesterday or day before..think that area has been just missing a lot of the colder temps dipping down into the Missouri river valley lately..lot of sand out that way and ground temp pic he posted was at 50 something . The wife and I were looking at heading down to nw Missouri possibly next weekend


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> I know there was a guy yesterday in Lexington NE found a few earlys along the platte yesterday or day before..think that area has been just missing a lot of the colder temps dipping down into the Missouri river valley lately..lot of sand out that way and ground temp pic he posted was at 50 something . The wife and I were looking at heading down to nw Missouri possibly next weekend


Not surprised about the Nebraska finds, really got the feeling yesterday that the first little flush should poppin, probably are some earlys around here somewhere .Next weekend probably good timing for your trip to NW MO


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Would anyone here happen to know of any areas worth taking a look at in either nw mo or ne kansas??


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

LFKhunter said:


> Went out yesterday and checked a couple spots, nothing yet. Kinda might be a good thing since we are about to get a hard freeze again. I just hope we dont go straight from Winter to Summer this year.


Those Okies are finding them in the snow. I've found them like that a few yrs back but it was late April/early May. I do recall I was wearing my snowpants and my winter coat...lol. I still found a couple dozen that day.
I think I'll check a few of my warmer spots by the Kaw.


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

LFKhunter said:


> Went out yesterday and checked a couple spots, nothing yet. Kinda might be a good thing since we are about to get a hard freeze again. I just hope we dont go straight from Winter to Summer this year.


LFK...are you by any chance from Nebraska originally?


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> Would anyone here happen to know of any areas worth taking a look at in either nw mo or ne kansas??


Any place you can find near the rivers. The might MO or the Kaw, I'd think you should be able to find them somewhat easily.


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Tamalama said:


> LFK...are you by any chance from Nebraska originally?


Nope, Nebraska is one of the few places I have never lived.


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> Would anyone here happen to know of any areas worth taking a look at in either nw mo or ne kansas??


Yeah, like she says, the Kaw and MO rivers around here are good. Lots of good wooded areas to cover. I like finding smaller waterway near the big rivers. If you get down this way (Lawence, KS) we have the Wakarusa river ( Pretty much a creek) south of town. Always find new patches almost anywhere I look along there.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you for the tips. Now just a little worried this weekend maybe just a tad early. But we'll see


Tamalama said:


> Any place you can find near the rivers. The might MO or the Kaw, I'd think you should be able to find them somewhat easily.





LFKhunter said:


> Yeah, like she says, the Kaw and MO rivers around here are good. Lots of good wooded areas to cover. I like finding smaller waterway near the big rivers. If you get down this way (Lawence, KS) we have the Wakarusa river ( Pretty much a creek) south of town. Always find new patches almost anywhere I look along there.


 need out of the house anyway. Wish me luck ..keep ya posted if I have any


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Good luck! A friend just found a few greys apparently moments ago. Upper 70s for the next couple days ought to pop them up pretty good too


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

LFKhunter said:


> Good luck! A friend just found a few greys apparently moments ago. Upper 70s for the next couple days ought to pop them up pretty good too


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks LFK! We looked yesterday without luck. Today's nice temps should do the trick. If we could get another shower, that would be even better.
BTW.... I too am an LFK'r


----------



## hungryforshrooms (Apr 2, 2015)

Any luck around the DG county area?


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

hungryforshrooms said:


> Any luck around the DG county area?


Sadly no. Looking at vegetation it may be some time next week if we're lucky.


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

hungryforshrooms said:


> Any luck around the DG county area?


Not me either, havent been in full on hunt mode yet, but have checked a few spots. 2 of my friends have found several small grays and 1 little yellow. Red Buds opened up today, hopefully we get some of the rain moving through


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I just went out today around Lawrence. I've got an Ol' Faithful tree that tends to produce some early season greys. Never in large number but at least I know when they're coming up. I found about 8 very small to medium greys, and the small ones were pretty old. Other spots yielded nothing. 

We're still in the early season- the forest isn't showing a lot of activity yet. I didn't see any poison ivy at all and undergrowth was minimal. I hope that this isn't going to be like the last several years, where we see a weak early season followed up by a week or more of inhospitable conditions, and then a short late season. We've been having a lot of weeks in the past few years where the temperature was right, or there was plenty of rain, but rarely both at the same time. There are probably a good two weeks or so left in the season, I'd guess. I'm curious to hear what the rest of you think!


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

tickbait said:


> I just went out today around Lawrence. I've got an Ol' Faithful tree that tends to produce some early season greys. Never in large number but at least I know when they're coming up. I found about 8 very small to medium greys, and the small ones were pretty old. Other spots yielded nothing.
> 
> We're still in the early season- the forest isn't showing a lot of activity yet. I didn't see any poison ivy at all and undergrowth was minimal. I hope that this isn't going to be like the last several years, where we see a weak early season followed up by a week or more of inhospitable conditions, and then a short late season. We've been having a lot of weeks in the past few years where the temperature was right, or there was plenty of rain, but rarely both at the same time. There are probably a good two weeks or so left in the season, I'd guess. I'm curious to hear what the rest of you think!


Hey, yeah i hear ya .Its nerve racking . I have thought things were shaping up for a good season, and then the last cold snap gave me some doubts .BUT, I'm back to feeling pretty hopeful as long as we get some rain fairly soon .You are probably right about the 2 weeks, I feel like maybe 2 to 2 1/2 .But hell..who knows? My friends are finding a few here and there, mostly little grays, some fresh some probably frost bit and dry .
I'm headed out now to check some spots, I will let you know .Good luck!


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

half dozen greys in miami county (paola-ish) yesterday, 1-2"


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Rain baby RAIN!!


----------



## Nita Wilkinson (Mar 1, 2018)

I've been out a couple of times.. nothing. But I have seen other varieties of mushrooms while looking. 
Maybe this rain will help if it warms up a little.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I went out yesterday and found 2! Fairly old greys about an hour south of Lawrence. I'm seeing reports from other people who are having better hauls, nothing amazing but 10-2-30 or so. The woods were pretty dry. The rain over the weekend didn't add up to much.


----------



## Nautique (Apr 29, 2017)

Going to be another bad year.


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Most of my spots are hitting now in Douglas Co. Got a few lbs. this evening, the rain yesterday ought to push up some fattys. Got some fairly fat ones today. If I can figure out how to add pics I will


----------



## sroomgirl (Mar 13, 2013)

Heading out this morning. Wish me luck


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

The season is in full swing now. I've found quite a few in the last few days. 150? 200? Hard to keep count. Mostly small to medium size whites and yellows, some greys, and a few larger yellows. It's too early to say if it's going to be a great year but it's definitely better than the last few. Still a little too dry out there but overall it's good. 

I still haven't seen a single bit of poison ivy, there aren't too many bugs and snails on the mushrooms, and the woods aren't close to overgrown yet. So there should be at least another week in this season.


----------



## Nita Wilkinson (Mar 1, 2018)

tickbait said:


> I went out yesterday and found 2! Fairly old greys about an hour south of Lawrence. I'm seeing reports from other people who are having better hauls, nothing amazing but 10-2-30 or so. The woods were pretty dry. The rain over the weekend didn't add up to much.



Just got home from hunting. I found three. My first ever and I'm excited ! 
I think with the couple of cold fronts we had the past few weeks delayed things.The Redbuds are just now blooming here.
Then we got a couple of good rains so I got out to look. ¥


----------



## najanaja (Apr 12, 2013)

was out on Saturday for about 2 hours of actual hunting time and got 23 with a weight of maybe a couple pounds. Only one was dry. Huge amount of ticks at one place and none at the other. Found in Johnson and Jefferson counties.


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Nita Wilkinson said:


> Just got home from hunting. I found three. My first ever and I'm excited !
> I think with the couple of cold fronts we had the past few weeks delayed things.The Redbuds are just now blooming here.
> Then we got a couple of good rains so I got out to look. ¥


Congrats on your first finds ever! its a good feeling, once your hooked, it never gets old. I hope you find more, good luck


----------



## KSrookie-OScounty (May 2, 2018)

I've got a piece of ground in OS county. Does prescribed burning affect these morsels? Ive found a fair amount over the past 2 years I've owned the place bit no luck thus far in 2018, PS if anyone wants to come help me look I'll gladly split the harvest, 20 acres is quite a bit to cover with just one guy and his gal. Lol


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

They're still out there, and the season feels like it is entering its late stage. If we get any of this rain that's predicted in the next few days then I'd expect a healthy crop of big fat yellows. I found plenty today but most were showing a fair amount of age and many were drying up. I'd almost forgotten what a normal season feels like, this one has been great.


----------



## KB Sr. (Apr 30, 2018)

Good luck everyone! Gonna rain for a few days then supposed to be nice come fri. Can’t wait to find em


----------



## Scar556 (May 2, 2018)

We've found around 40 the last couple days in Jefferson county. 
The few that I found today seemed like they were getting pretty dry. Hopefully this rain will hit and really kick them off again


----------



## Scar556 (May 2, 2018)

Found 7 in Jefferson county this morning ... They are looking better than the ones that I found yesterday ... But damnit!, I can't find a honey hole.


----------



## Whatgoeson (May 2, 2018)

KSrookie-OScounty said:


> I've got a piece of ground in OS county. Does prescribed burning affect these morsels? Ive found a fair amount over the past 2 years I've owned the place bit no luck thus far in 2018, PS if anyone wants to come help me look I'll gladly split the harvest, 20 acres is quite a bit to cover with just one guy and his gal. Lol


I was just heading to OS county this afternoon to hunt with my parents. What part of the county are you in? IdI love to try out a new spot.


----------



## KSrookie-OScounty (May 2, 2018)

Whatgoeson said:


> I was just heading to OS county this afternoon to hunt with my parents. What part of the county are you in? IdI love to try out a new spot.


Over near Pomona lake


----------



## Hawkeyeinoz (Mar 11, 2018)

Went out today for a couple of hours in Douglas County found 25, many fresh ones, they are still popping.


----------



## KSrookie-OScounty (May 2, 2018)

Weather didn't cooperate tonight here.try again tomorrow


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Anybody know of a buyer around Douglas Co.? Running out of fridge room


----------



## Scar556 (May 2, 2018)

You and I might have to fight ... 

Lol


----------



## Nautique (Apr 29, 2017)

Finding poop heads season is closing. It was a narrow band went thru Kansas. If you were in it-it was good and on the right trees. Numbers are down although it took me a while to lock in - cost me a couple 100 pounds I am sure - lesson learned. @lkf Pendeltons are buying and you are in the band.


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Scar556 said:


> You and I might have to fight ...
> 
> Lol


If it makes you feel better, I have poison ivy phead to toe


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Nautique said:


> Finding poop heads season is closing. It was a narrow band went thru Kansas. If you were in it-it was good and on the right trees. Numbers are down although it took me a while to lock in - cost me a couple 100 pounds I am sure - lesson learned. @lkf Pendeltons are buying and you are in the band.


Yep, damned things keep ya on your toes. Thanks for the info, I'll try them .


----------



## Hawkeyeinoz (Mar 11, 2018)

LFKhunter said:


> Anybody know of a buyer around Douglas Co.? Running out of fridge room


Pendletons Country Market buys morels I belive.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I called Pendletons years ago and they told me that if it's a strong year, they only buy from long-time suppliers. Not sure what they'd say about this year. The Lawrence farmers market is also supposed to be a good place to sell them. You could also try higher end restaurants. 

I think the season is drawing to a close. There are still plenty to be found but they're showing age and the big yellows are pretty crumbly from all the sun and from the moisture in the ground. The poison ivy is really starting to make its presence known.


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Pendeltons did end up buying @ $20/lb.
Probably covered my fuel for the season at least. I guess I just missed a buyer paying top dollar, but Its really not about the $$ for me. Never sold any before, probably are 50 fried for dinner last night .Gonna make a fat stew and be content till next year .


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

LFKhunter said:


> Pendeltons did end up buying @ $20/lb.
> Probably covered my fuel for the season at least. I guess I just missed a buyer paying top dollar, but Its really not about the $$ for me. Never sold any before, probably are 50 fried for dinner last night .Gonna make a fat stew and be content till next year .


Lfk...do you think there's any left to be found? I haven't been out for a week cuz my fridge is full as well!


----------



## LFKhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Tamalama said:


> Lfk...do you think there's any left to be found? I haven't been out for a week cuz my fridge is full as well!


I was finding some decent fresh ones yesterday, and some big ones drying out. Its worth a look I'd say. Shady spots be best


----------

